# Mac Satellite



## Clarus (Sep 11, 2001)

Hey, what the hell's the deal with macsatellite?  The client for audiogalaxy was available for like a day and now there's no trace of it.  What the hell happened?


----------



## Jadey (Sep 22, 2001)

This thread should be in 3rd party support.

Anyway, Mac Satellite is still out, but you can't get it from audiogalaxy. Head over to http://www.versiontracker.com and leech away!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 22, 2001)

I have been using it off my work mac for a week now.

It pretty good although today the audiogalaxy network threw me off a few times because there were too many users  ... besides I have not made up lists of songs to download yet  hehe...

need to do that first lol

Anyone into dance, house, techno or club music in here ?
Any european posters ??? lol  perhpars its time for a DJ Admiral caracco server 


Admiral


----------

